# Pregnant after molar pregnancy?



## grey_pony

Hi all,
Have any of you experienced a molar pregnancy before? I had one in Feb 2010, then DH was deployed until Dec, and amazingly, we got pregnant on our first try after he came home. I am so relieved, excited, and also scared. I am going to try to relax, after all, I can't control anything and am doing everything I can do to stay healthy. I wish I could be as naive and glowing as the first time, but that is impossible. My due date is September 25th. If you have any tips for enjoying and not worrying so much, I'd love to hear them. I wish you all healthy and joyous pregnancies, and look forward to hearing about your growing babies :)


----------



## littleblonde

I havnt had a molar but did lose my 1st. I found it really hard to try and relax and enjoy. i set myself goals Loke 1st midwife appointment , 1st scan ect and tried to celebrate every good thing that happens. I bled loads with kacey so was scared continuously. I really regret now not enjoying it. I am pregnant agagin now and have had a much nicer easier pregnancy this time. I think its down to not being so scared. I think in your case allow yourself to worry till you have it confirmed that this time its not a molar then tell yourslef that as soon as you have it confirmed its not a molar and you reach that magically 12 week mark that you will sit down and relax. I think thhe important thing to do when we are pregnant after a loss is as soon as we reach the part where we lost and we have sen on a scan all is ok then we must try and enjoy it. I never did and i regret it so much


----------



## littleblonde

p.s sounds like this is a meant to be pregnancy as you conceived on his time back. SO keep thinking that.


----------



## grey_pony

Thank you so much for the kind words. I have to tell myself I can worry or I can be excited and plan for the future and be happy.... either way I can't control what happens, it will just make me miserable in the meantime!


----------



## Pippin

I haven't hon, the only member I know of is Dan-O (who is now 15ish weeks) and I think she has a little support thread set up somewhere rom memory, try the lounge section at a guess as most groups are in there now. I love the positive attitude though and it's great for you and the baby so stay strong and I wish you a happy healthy 9 months.


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hi grey pony, yes I have had a partial molar pregnancy, it wasn't first baby. Imnot pregnant again yet but as soon as we r allowed to try again in march this yr, we will! Please jointhe molar n partial molar pregnancy support group there are a few ladies in there pregnant again, go to lounge area>groups and discussions>general> partial molar and molar pregnancy support group, we would love to support you congratulations n all the best this time around Hun, ihope I will fall as quickly and easy as u did 2nd time around! Xo:hugs:


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Type error above, this was* our first baby


----------



## Clo

Hello, so sorry to hear u had a molar pregnancy hun. *hugs* I am currently pregnant after a partial molar pregnancy. I'm not gona lie and say it is easy as I am constantly worried but it does get slightly easier as the pregnancy progresses and you start to pass the milestones.

My mother in law had a molar pregnancy after having her first son, then went on to have 2 more healthy boys and she has been my inspiration to keep going.

I bought a doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat which has been really reassuring and my midwife was really good and arranged for scans at 6 and 8 weeks as reassurance that all was going as it should.

Definately find the molar support group on here as there are a number of us it who are all at different stages and the girls are all lovely and great for support and advice.

Congratulations on your new pregnancy and I hope all goes well - I'm sure it will! xxx


----------

